# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  EPSON AL-M200 chip resetter κύκλωμα ή πρόγραμμα

## misterno

Καλή Χρονιά σε όλες και όλους!

Σκεφτόμενος Ελληνικά αναρωτήθηκα: Γιατί θα πρέπει να αγοράζουμε νέο τόνερ στους εκτυπωτές και να μη χρησιμοποιούμε το παλιό αλλά μισογεμάτο;
Απάντηση: Γιατί έτσι θέλουν οι εταιρείες τους προκειμένου να πουλάνε αναλώσιμα.

Αυτό που ζητώ λοιπόν να τεθεί ως θέμα είναι αν γίνεται να εξομοιώνουμε ή να μηδενίζουμε το τσιπ που φοράνε οι συσκευές αυτές.

Κρίση έχουμε ας λάβουμε τα μέτρα μας.

Κάθε γνώμη ευπρόσδεκτη, αν υπάρχει και κανένα κύκλωμα ή πρόγραμμα, ακόμη καλύτερα!

Να 'στε καλά  :Smile:

----------


## JOUN

Παρτο απο εδω: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Reset...451318400_6151 
ΔΔεν αξιζει να ασχοληθεις 4Ε και λιγη υπομονη θελει..

----------


## misterno

> Παρτο απο εδω: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Reset...451318400_6151 
> ΔΔεν αξιζει να ασχοληθεις 4Ε και λιγη υπομονη θελει..



Δεν με πειράζει ούτε τα 4 € ούτε η υπομονή. Το θέμα είναι ότι κάθε φορά θα πρέπει να παραγγέλνω νέο τσιπάκι και να περιμένω. Άλλωστε είναι και ενδιαφέρον θέμα για εκπαιδευτικό σκοπό πέραν του πρακτικού.

----------


## chip

θα πρέπει να αγοράσεις Logic analyzer και να δεις πως δουλεύει και ίσως καταλάβεις οπότε μετά θα μπορείς να το εξομοιώσεις με κάποιο μικροελεγκτή. Φυσικα μπορεί ο κατασκευαστής να έχει χρησιμοποιήσει μεθόδους κρυπτογραφίας για να δυσκολέψει την αντιγραφή του chip.... οπότε μόνο αν έχεις παρακουλουθήσει μαθήματα κρυπτογραφίας σε πανεπιστήμιο και εξαντλήσεις πολλά chip ίσως καταφέρεις κάτι....

(αυτός πρέπει ναι είναι ο λόγος που και οι κινέζοι έχουν άλλη τιμή στο κάθε τσιπ...προφανώς έχει να κάνει με το πόσο τους παίδεψε... βλέπεις πχ το chip για lexmark e360 να έχει κανα 30 ευρω ενώ το chip του x264 έχει κάνα 2 ευρω όταν ο μηχανισμός του εκτυπωτή είναι ίδιος το τόνερ είναι ακριβώς ίδιο και το μόνο που αλλάζει είναι το τσιπ....)
...άλλωστε δεν θυμάμαι πιο τονερ χρησιμοποιεί eeprom της atmel από την σειρά με κρυπτογράφηση δεδομένων....

Σε άλλους εκτυπωτες δεν σταματάει να δουλεύει και ας βγάζει ένδειξη οτι είναι άδειο...

το πιο εύκολο είναι να αγοράσεις 2-3 τσιπ και να τα χρησιμοποιείς έως ότου σταματούν να δουλεύουν μετά θα βγάζεις το τσιπ και θα βάζεις άλλο...

πάντως η γνώμη μου είναι οτι δεν αξίζει να ασχοληθείς μην σου κλέψει 50  σελίδες (από σύνολο 2500) όταν αγοράζεις το τονερ με 12 ευρώ...

----------

street (05-01-16)

----------


## misterno

Για το τελευταίο δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρος γιατί το κόστος δεν είναι 12€ αλλά 95€! Με άλλα τόσα παίρνω έναν καινούργιο. Απλά είμαστε θύματα των ορέξεων των εταιρειών τους.

----------


## chip

τα 95 είναι για αυθεντικό epson. Τα 12 είναι για κινέζικο....

http://www.skroutz.gr/c/926/compatib...%CF%8C+S050709

o εκτυπωτής αν δεν είναι ο DW που έχει wi-fi δεν κάνει τα διπλά (200...) αλλά λίγο παραπάνω από το αυθεντικό toner... (110-125)

----------


## street

μπας και γινετε με σοφτγουερ η ολη διαδικασια ? δεν ξερω ... λεω  :Smile:

----------

